# Second period in a month after miscarriage?



## stillmoving

I had a miscarriage on Dec 16th. I bled until Dec 30th. I had a brownish discharge and cramping on Dec 15, it only lasted for a day and a half. A few days later on the 19th I had my period, it lasted for 6 days. Today i'm completely confused. I started spotting yesterday and I started my period this evening. Is this normal after a miscarriage or should I call my doctor?


----------



## aviolet

Hm, I'm not really understanding what you mean - you said your period only lasted 6 days after starting on Dec 19th, but that you bled until Dec 30th? Wouldn't that mean your period lasted until the 30th? And if you're starting on your period today did you not have a period in January?


----------



## stillmoving

Sorry I meant Jan 15th


----------



## aviolet

oooh ok. do you know how long your cycle usually is? If your last one started on the 15th, it's been about 22-23 days or so... which is a sufficient gap... mine was about 25 days, so you should be okay. :)


----------



## veganmum2be

i had the two periods in a month thing.
mc 13th dec.
bled lightly jan 4th
heavy period jan 15th

i thin everyones cycles after mc are weird and always different.
sorry for your loss. 
xxxxx


----------



## Ladyzoul

Dont worry, it took me a good 2 months to get back in to normal cycling. First I bled almost nothing after the mc, then it came on and heavy for days, after that spotting forever and finally normal cycle and period now in Feb, I had my mc early nov.
It takes time, let it run its course, your body is healing and getting back into sync.


----------



## stillmoving

Thanks ladies, I feel alot better knowing that someone else has experienced my situation. It's so frustrating not knowing exactly when ovulation time comes since my cycles are so irregular now


----------



## shocker

Ive had the 2 periods in a month aswell, just your body getting back to normal and the space between is pretty good so i wouldnt worry :hugs:


----------



## littleblonde

my cycles where out for 6 months. So if it was a normal period amount or less then i wouldnt worry about. If its really heavy then get checked


----------



## Phoenix2000

I know that this is over a year old, but I didn't think creating a new topic on the same subject was necessary.

I am a male, but I have someone I love very much and I care for her more than anything.

I met her months ago and I have fallen head over heels for her, but then something happened and I became seriously concerned.

About a year ago, she had a miscarriage from a unplanned pregnancy with her ex-boyfriend, and it has screwed up her cycle. But what is wrong, is that it screwed up her cycle real bad.

She has told me that she has gone a month without a period, and then one time she went for six months on her period. I thought that was incredibly ridiculous and asked her if she went to the doctors.

All they did was give her birth control pills. I was furious and outraged that they did this. But she explained that she and her mother gone through great lengths in getting her checked out. They even seen 3 different gynocologist, and 2 different hospitals, and they all gave her the same answer.

All they said was that her cycle just needed a restart, and they prescribed her birth control pills. I've became even more worried when she started to get real tired during the night, much tired than usual, and she has been bleeding for a month now. I knew immediately something was wrong, and begged her to get an appointment. She won't be able to get in until next week, but I am just really upset.

From what I read here, most women take about a month or 2 for their cycle's to return to normal. It's taking her over a year, and in my opinion, really bad. But all these doctors come up with is nothing but birth control pills. Her blood work came back normal, and they found nothing wrong with her.

And I wanted her to get another check up, they must of missed something, they must of, and I would be so furious if I lose her over this, because these doctors were blind. But she can't afford getting those kind of check ups. So right now, all I asked was for her to go in and see if its safe to increase the strength of the birth control pills, not to harm her, oh no, but to see if it would at least get her cycle back on track, I really don't like it when she bleeds this much.

So I'm just looking for opinions, or if anyone has experienced this at all and if its okay.

And yes, she has been checked for cancer or other diseases, she's clean, she can have a baby for sure, just really long term bleeding.


----------



## veganmum2be

wow sorry i have no advice, but i cant help but think you might get more advice and replies creating a new thread :hugs: sorry your partner and you are having a tough time.


----------

